# Moving to Berlin - Hopefully - Help - info - etc



## Shapiro (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello all,

Years ago (like 3 or 4) I made a post to the US forum, for more or less the same thing, wanting to move to the US. However due to moving to the US is wayyyy more dificult than moving to another EU country (I am from Greece, Studied in the UK), so due to random facts I believe that Berlin is the best city to move to if you target Germany.

So I have been applying for like 2 months maybe? I am getting some replies, an interview there and there, but no luck (yet :fingerscrossed: ), I have searched all search engines became a master of them but still looking!

I am just wondering if anyone has any info that would be able to help me, and also about that thing that I read on the expact germany news page title: "Studying abroad makes young people more open and stable".

I am a BSC Computer Science degree holder, with 2 years experience in many fields .net,django,node.js front end you name it.. 

THANKS A MILLION TO EVERYONE WHO READ THIS... I really gotta move there is nothing here for me.


----------

